# Ideas? Next Top Ten List



## Violanthe (Oct 19, 2005)

Let me start by saying thanks! We appreciate all the input you've given us on our current top ten list, the Top Ten Speculative Fiction Novels of All Time (there's still time to vote if you haven't yet: http://p068.ezboard.com/farwzdicussionforumsfrm1.showMessage?topicID=1032.topic ), but we're also looking ahead to start a new top ten project shortly after this one is finished. We're interested in your ideas on what to do next. Two ideas that we've been tossing around are the Top Ten Science Fiction Films or the Top Ten Speculative Fiction Characters. But in truth, we're more interested in what YOU'RE interested in. What future topics would you like to see in ARWZ Magazine top ten lists?


----------



## Violanthe (Oct 26, 2005)

We've had suggestions from other of our associate pages for Best Sidekicks, Best Villains, Best Short Stories and Best Genre Crossovers. What do you folks think of those options? Pros and cons?


----------



## Violanthe (Nov 8, 2005)

Increasingly, one of my favorite suggestions is Best Speculative Worlds. What do you think?


----------



## Violanthe (Nov 16, 2005)

Best Conclusions? Best Openings?


----------

